# 2014 Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

The photos in the album below looks to be the 2014 Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2 C2, except for the wheelset and cranks, which is supposed to use DT Axis 4.0 instead of the Shimano WH-RX31 wheelset and Specialized cranks.

I like the matte black with red accent paint job. However, I am afraid that the disc brakes will add close to a pound additional weight in comparison to using the standard Ultegra lever brakes. It is too bad that Specialized will not offer a Roubaix with all Ultegra 6870 Di2 groupset 

https://picasaweb.google.com/display.swacchi/6870Di2#


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

This bike or similar build from another bike company is likely to be my next road bike. My lightest road bike is a 15 lb Fuji and my heaviest is a 23 lb Kona Honky. I can tell the difference, when climbing, between those two but otherwise its a non issue for me. The jump from my Fuji to my Madone is a pound or two and I don't even notice. The big issue for me is what's it gonna cost?


----------



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have seen this bike in black/red and an orange paint scheme so far.

The US price for this bike is listed as TBD, but the UK price is listed as 4,500 pounds or $5,995 in US dollars converted. Whether this will actually be the US price is TBD.

View attachment 285878


View attachment 285877


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

As always, you have the option of buying a frame and building it up, which means you get exactly what you want, and sometimes you can save $$$$, too...


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

SkiRacer55 said:


> As always, you have the option of buying a frame and building it up, which means you get exactly what you want, and sometimes you can save $$$$, too...



Which frames can you buy? It looks to me like just the high end frames.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

2014 Roubaix Expert Di2 italian market.

Beautiful color but I'm sure the bike is heavy as f***. My 2012 Roubaix Expert is 17 LBS with DA C24 wheels wich is a barely accepptable weight to me,I'm sure this yellow thing goes way beyond that.
On top of that I have nothing but lousy memories about everything DT Axis 4.0,so it's either you spend some extra $$$$ for a decent set of wheels in first place or your stuck with those mediocre OEM rims. Roval Rapide disc wheels then ? Not too much of a choice of road bike disc wheels here in Italy yet....:mad2:


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty annoying there will be no Di2 without disc brakes. Looks like a Specialized is trying to force people to be early adopters of disc brakes.



livestronger7 said:


> The photos in the album below looks to be the 2014 Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2 C2, except for the wheelset and cranks, which is supposed to use DT Axis 4.0 instead of the Shimano WH-RX31 wheelset and Specialized cranks.
> 
> I like the matte black with red accent paint job. However, I am afraid that the disc brakes will add close to a pound additional weight in comparison to using the standard Ultegra lever brakes. It is too bad that Specialized will not offer a Roubaix with all Ultegra 6870 Di2 groupset
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/display.swacchi/6870Di2#


----------



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

With a list price of $6,800, this bike will be overpriced, heavy and is an ugly orange color for people who dislike orange.

This bike will also have a compact crank and an 11-32 cassette, which makes me think that Specialized made this Roubaix more a cross bike than a road bike.

It is too bad that Specialized will not offer a 2014 Roubaix with all Ultegra 6870 Di2 groupset including the caliper brakes because I would have bought one. Now my only option is to buy a frameset and build up a custom bike.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

livestronger7 said:


> It is too bad that Specialized will not offer a 2014 Roubaix with all Ultegra 6870 Di2 groupset including the caliper brakes because I would have bought one. Now my only option is to buy a frameset and build up a custom bike.


Agree completely. It makes so little sense for them not to have a Di2 bike with caliper brakes that I can only assume they are trying to push buyers into disc brake bikes whether they want them or not. The SL 4 frame cost too much to buy as a standalone frame in my opinion which is probably also intentional. I like the frame but I'm not paying almost $3000 for one. hell I can get a top end titanium frame for that which will last the rest of life life. The whole thing sours me on Specialized.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

This bike has been on and off the Spesh website but it is gonna be too expensive for me at $6800. I don't care for the orange color also.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

darwinosx said:


> Pretty annoying there will be no Di2 without disc brakes. Looks like a Specialized is trying to force people to be early adopters of disc brakes.


We got some real first world problems here, don't we guys....


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

This is a common complaint and it should be...are you Specialized's official apologist?


----------



## Zerg (Jul 2, 2013)

As someone who is looking at getting a 2014 Roubaix. I was debating between the SL4 Sport 105 vs. the SL4 Sport SRAM Disc. What are the Pros and Cons of disc breaks?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Zerg said:


> As someone who is looking at getting a 2014 Roubaix. I was debating between the SL4 Sport 105 vs. the SL4 Sport SRAM Disc. What are the Pros and Cons of disc breaks?


You mean brakes? 
Con of disks: Weight...scourge of any road bike. A bit more fiddly to keep adjusted...but not a big deal with some practice. I love the Avid BB7's on my Ti 29er.

Benefit: Braking performance...disks stop on a dime.
other bennies of disk: takes braking surface off of rim...less rim wear...easier to spec carbon rims which don't stop as well as aluminum braking surfaces.

Prediction: road bike specific disk brakes will become more common in a 5 year time horizon. Current offerings are derived from Mtb's and believe there will be smaller and lighter disk brakes that will become more popular.


----------

